# Raspy Chickens



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello, all! Long time no see. I've been caught up with my horse...and Stranger Things.
Beware, long thread ahead!

Today I went out to the coop, as usual. The chicken's water was frozen, and so was the spicket we use to fill it up. My brother and I had to clean out the whole waterer because it was filled with dirt, ice, and algae. During the whole cleaning process, which was about 20 minutes, I gave the chickens a bowl of water to drink. Boy, were they thirsty! Biscuit and Atari drank for 5 minutes straight! Their water must have been frozen for the whole previous night and all this morning. Anyways, I watched the chickens for a bit as they drank from the bowl. After each gulping sip, they would breath in heavily, as do humans when drinking, because you don't breath as you drink. But, the chicken's breath sounded hoarse/raspy, and Atari seemed to be having a hard time inhaling. After just a few sips, her beak was open in an attempt to quickly get more air in for the next drink, but I could hear her breathing loudly. I could also hear all three other hens breathing hoarsely as well. I believe the culprit for this respiratory issue is the bedding.
About a month ago, I asked my dad if he could pick up some more straw from Ace Hardware. Keep in mind, this was an ordinary type of straw. Not really dusty at all - clean, dry, and recommended to us by the man who built our coop. We used up all the hay and the chickens had no problems at all. We shifted it up every day to prevent moisture and feces from collecting on the straw. We also used it in the actual coop house itself. Then, I asked my dad to go pick up some more because we needed some. He picked up a type of straw called wheat straw and it was ten times more dusty, itchy, and sharp. The pieces were very short and spiky and got EVERYWHERE! I didn't like it and I told him that we needed to get the straw we had last time. He told me this was the only straw they had. When we started using it, the chickens have been a little raspy here and there, but today was very noticeable. Now, we just sprinkle a bit in the run to soak up poo, but I think it's bad for their health.
I am going to heat up a bit of VetRX and put it in their water tomorrow. (If it's not frozen.)
I think that should help, but I am taking out the wheat straw and just letting them wallow in the mud until I get better hay. I don't want them to suffer like that; their breathing sounded painful...poor babies. 
Tell me what you think of VetRX and what you know about wheat straw...I've never heard of it, but based on my current experience using it as chicken bedding, it sucks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've always used shavings. It absorbs more. Poor babies must have been so thirsty.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

You have too small of a coop.
Wheat straw is the most common/ordinary straw in the USA.
Straw comes from wheat,oats or rice.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I've always used shavings. It absorbs more. Poor babies must have been so thirsty.


This morning their water was frozen again! I had to go through a long, painful process of pouring heated water down the waterer and letting thaw the ice, as well as smashing it with my hands, giving me a few cuts. Just a few minutes ago, I heated some VetRX and put it on Petal's beak so she could breath some in. I picked up Atari to do the same, and she sounded terrible! Then she sneezed and it sounded like a broken flute!  Do you think I should try to put a few drops down their throats at night? Or is it fine to do during the day?


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> You have too small of a coop.
> Wheat straw is the most common/ordinary straw in the USA.
> Straw comes from wheat,oats or rice.


Then the previous, non-dusty bedding must have been hay. We didn't experience any respiratory problems with the chickens until we switched to the finely chopped, dusty wheat straw. Atari sounded worse today. Should I use VetRX or do you know a better medicine?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Buy your chickens a heated dog bowl for their water.It keeps the water from freezing.I have a 6 qt one that was $16.99 at Rural King.I have 26 chickens drinking out of it and I usually dump over half out when giving fresh water.You can use it all year or,do like I do,and have summer and winter waterers.The geese have a heated bucket(got one for your horse?)and the juveniles have a regular heated chicken waterer. They are a necessity in the cold months.Frozen water sucks and as you found out,they can't get water.Any feed store should have them but they are pricey there.


----------

